# The future of Chen



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2007)

looks secure

Here comes the next generation 

Chen Bing 20th generation of the family style of Chen Taijiquan, I believe he was trained by his uncle Chen Xiaoxing

Laojia Yilu; Old frame
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2ps5Ond__c&mode=related&search=

Laojia Erlu; Cannon Fist


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2007)

Correction he started training with Chen Xiaowang at the age of 6.


----------



## East Winds (Mar 27, 2007)

Xue Seng,

Yes, really good Taiji. As you say, Chen is safe for a few years yet. "The New Agers" are fortunately frightened off by "all that nasty martial stuff". 

Very best wishes


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Mar 30, 2007)

East Winds said:


> Xue Seng,
> 
> Yes, really good Taiji. As you say, Chen is safe for a few years yet. "The New Agers" are fortunately frightened off by "all that nasty martial stuff".
> 
> Very best wishes


 
Time has come to take Yang back from the "Teletubbie Types".


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 13, 2008)

Chen Bing sword 

Chen Bing


----------

